# Mighty mammoth Mice...



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I had never heard of them befor...They were kind of I think in the term of dogs.. harlequin?? dally..lol Not sure I have there name correct.. but our pet shop had them in.. and a load of satin female mice.. I was like aaahaaaahhhhh Wanted to take a colony of girlies home.. but I know that I cana put em in with me boys..lol.. hahah 

They were kind of I think in the term of dogs.. harlequin?? dally..lol


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Are you sure it was mighty mammoth mice and not multi mammate mice? The two sound similar when you say the names out load. I've never heard of mammoth mice (neither has google  ) Were they bigger than your mice and mostly white and brownish in colour?


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> Are you sure it was mighty mammoth mice and not multi mammate mice? The two sound similar when you say the names out load. I've never heard of mammoth mice (neither has google  ) Were they bigger than your mice and mostly white and brownish in colour?


LOL!!! I googled it too and it can up with ''mighy mouse'' cartoon and woolly mammoths!! haha!!

It must be multi's!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Blimey chaps.. they were mainly white..speckles of brown.. I used to have a rabbit the colour they were..lol I new I would get it wrong before I posted.. they were in between rat and mouse size.... I wasn't into them to be honest... tails were way too pink for me....


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Sounds like multis then  Did they look like this...


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> Sounds like multis then  Did they look like this...


I can't see an image??


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

? Shows up on my computer. Hold on and I'll post the link to the image instead


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I am gonna have to go to bed..lol I will view in the morn... x


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p145/hawthornrats/other pets/multis/DSCF4892.jpg

Try that one?


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

The picture doesn't work it says that their photobucket account has been inactive for 90 days. I'll go find a picture


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Heres a few links to what multi's look like.

Multimammates image by hawthornrats on Photobucket

http://media.nowpublic.net/images//7a/d/7adc0be57b764425060cacdc57218f3d.jpg

http://www.greenacresanimals.com/images/multimammatewb.jpg


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Yep thats them cheers.. lol See what can happen when someone is ranting in the pet shop about there special pets...lol you get the wrong name.. hhahahahah


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> The picture doesn't work it says that their photobucket account has been inactive for 90 days. I'll go find a picture


 Wonder how my computer can see it  Maybe I'm living in a Tardis :lol:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

i sure am confused - Why that name?  
they are just pied-ice with more or less white, and agouti or dilute agouti (fawn agouti vs wild-type) patches; they may or may not have all white whiskers, grey ears or pink ears, etc. 

but mammate? i do not understand that as a choice. any ideas? 
--- terry


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> i sure am confused - Why that name?
> they are just pied-ice with more or less white, and agouti or dilute agouti (fawn agouti vs wild-type) patches; they may or may not have all white whiskers, grey ears or pink ears, etc.
> 
> but mammate? i do not understand that as a choice. any ideas?
> --- terry


I love that you term the colour as ice!! That sounds so nice and funky  Mammate as they have more mammary glands than ordinary rats/mice so can have more babies. They can comfortably raise a litter of 20 pups


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

> _ ...they have more mammary glands than ordinary rats/mice so can have more babies. They can comfortably raise a litter of 20 pups _


ah! now i see, thanks; that makes sense, gotcha.  
--- terry


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

They also smell less than normal fancy mice however they can be real nasty buggers!


----------



## RattehChickidee (Sep 15, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Wonder how my computer can see it


I can see the pictures..


----------



## Littlerat (Nov 18, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> They also smell less than normal fancy mice however they can be real nasty buggers!


I'll second that! My first group were nasty little blighters. I'm working on breeding a tame/domesticated line and doing ok so far


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

RattehChickidee said:


> I can see the pictures..


i can see it too


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> I love that you term the colour as ice!! That sounds so nice and funky  Mammate as they have more mammary glands than ordinary rats/mice so can have more babies. They can comfortably raise a litter of 20 pups


They are a different species to 'usual' pet mice - can't recall the Latin name offhand, but they originate from South Africa. Alternate names include Natal Rats, African Soft-Furred Rats or Adfrican Soft-Furred Mice.

Not a great claim to fame, but they are often preferred by reptile owners to 'usual' mice as they don't smell and I believe can be kept in relatively harmonious colonies without fighting.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

How strange I can see the pic too now.. haha


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> They also smell less than normal fancy mice however they can be real nasty buggers!





Littlerat said:


> I'll second that! My first group were nasty little blighters. I'm working on breeding a tame/domesticated line and doing ok so far


And I'm going to be finding out soon as I'm getting a couple to keep two separate depressed mice company  Better stock up on the plasters 



MerlinsMum said:


> They are a different species to 'usual' pet mice - can't recall the Latin name offhand, but they originate from South Africa. Alternate names include Natal Rats, African Soft-Furred Rats or Adfrican Soft-Furred Mice.
> 
> Not a great claim to fame, but they are often preferred by reptile owners to 'usual' mice as they don't smell and I believe can be kept in relatively harmonious colonies without fighting.


Knew that :001_tt2: I think the soft furred rat/mice is a nicer name. 
P.S. Love the new avatar :thumbup:


----------



## Littlerat (Nov 18, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> And I'm going to be finding out soon as I'm getting a couple to keep two separate depressed mice company  Better stock up on the plasters
> 
> Knew that :001_tt2: I think the soft furred rat/mice is a nicer name.


Are you getting them young? If you are with a lot of patience and perseverance you should be able to tame them  If not they are so much fun to watch!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Littlerat said:


> Are you getting them young? If you are with a lot of patience and perseverance you should be able to tame them  If not they are so much fun to watch!


NOt sure yet - the breeder hasn't told me what's available but says I can go and check out all his females at the weekend to see which ones I "get along with". But I have a first aid kit in my car anyway  As for patience, I have two mice that I have had since August and they have only just started coming out to wander on me of their own accord. One now gets jealous! So it doesn't bother me having to spend time on things like that as long as they get on with my mice


----------



## Littlerat (Nov 18, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> NOt sure yet - the breeder hasn't told me what's available but says I can go and check out all his females at the weekend to see which ones I "get along with". But I have a first aid kit in my car anyway  As for patience, I have two mice that I have had since August and they have only just started coming out to wander on me of their own accord. One now gets jealous! So it doesn't bother me having to spend time on things like that as long as they get on with my mice


Patience is essential! I got my first multis at the beginning of last year and didn't have the patience or time to tame them down so those ones are the 'wild' ones. The girls I most recently bred is pretty tame now and lets me handle her and even let me handle the babies from her last litter! She only bites now if I spook her so I have to be extra careful around her. Hopefully her babies will grow up to be almost bombproof and produce completely handleable babies 

That's the plan anyway!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Littlerat said:


> Patience is essential! I got my first multis at the beginning of last year and didn't have the patience or time to tame them down so those ones are the 'wild' ones. The girls I most recently bred is pretty tame now and lets me handle her and even let me handle the babies from her last litter! She only bites now if I spook her so I have to be extra careful around her. Hopefully her babies will grow up to be almost bombproof and produce completely handleable babies
> 
> That's the plan anyway!


I'm hoping that they are handable just now. The breeder got back to me and says that they only nip him occasionally and thats when they mistake him for food because he has been feeding them. But I guess I will find out on Saturday 

P.S. You didn't post piccies of your mice! I'm upset noe  :lol: I hope that you know you need to post piccies now....


----------



## Littlerat (Nov 18, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> I'm hoping that they are handable just now. The breeder got back to me and says that they only nip him occasionally and thats when they mistake him for food because he has been feeding them. But I guess I will find out on Saturday
> 
> P.S. You didn't post piccies of your mice! I'm upset noe  :lol: I hope that you know you need to post piccies now....


I'm getting some more today. Once they are home and settled in with my current bunch I will post some piccies of them


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Littlerat said:


> I'm getting some more today. Once they are home and settled in with my current bunch I will post some piccies of them


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

